# Most Popular Caliber



## 7dawg9 (Aug 19, 2010)

Let's get it out there...What's the most popular caliber for Georgia bear?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 19, 2010)

Voted other...Likely use my '06 this
year, or maybe 7mag...
Using a 54 cal Hawken for 
muzzleloader season...


----------



## Dub (Aug 19, 2010)

Cool avatar, 7maghunter.

If I were going tomorrow, I'd want a .45/70 lever gun or if I was trying with a handgun I'd use a .44RemMag.


----------



## drtybykr (Aug 19, 2010)

.300 win mag


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 19, 2010)

Whatever you deer hunt with....... .270 here.


----------



## TreeFrog (Aug 19, 2010)

The .270 will get it done but I'd use my .300 win mag.


----------



## GA GAME GETTER (Aug 19, 2010)

i would use my 300wsm


----------



## CornStalker (Aug 19, 2010)

.300 Remington SAUM


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 19, 2010)

22-250. deadly as a 300


----------



## javery (Aug 19, 2010)

Killed mine with a .35 Rem.


----------



## Mopey (Aug 19, 2010)

thunderhead 100 gr. but if I have to choose a caliber then it would have to be a .308 win


----------



## HBC4570 (Aug 19, 2010)

280 rem. or my 58 cal hawken.


----------



## thurmongene (Aug 19, 2010)

I think a Russian Mosin Nagant,  7.62x54  will stop any thing in North America.  and the ammo is still cheap.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 19, 2010)

.444 Marlin or .300 Win Mag

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Crubear (Aug 19, 2010)

357 Herrett


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 20, 2010)

44 mag is the most versatile cartridge for big game. Can be used in a rifle or handgun. Can take any big game animal on the planet. Ammo is widely available in HP, JSP and Hard Cast with bullet weights from 180 grains up to 340 grains. If you handload... the range is even greater.  It's just a sweet caliber to shoot. Recoil is fairly mild and accuracy is better than most can shoot.


----------



## bolt5311 (Aug 20, 2010)

50 cal. muzzleloader


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 1, 2010)

CornStalker said:


> .300 Remington SAUM



If I was going on a "bear" hunt only with a firearm this is what I would take as well.  In Georgia, a bow is the way to wack one.  I have shot one with an 8mm too and with a 196 gr bullet it worked wonderfully.


----------



## Catfish369 (Sep 1, 2010)

I lived in WA state for 10 years and knew many bear hunters.  Many liked the 300 Win Mag and even bigger.  For hunting, not one that I can remember used any of the 3 round choices you listed, so I voted "other".... No, not even the .44.


----------



## kaslumber (Sep 1, 2010)

Other.  30-06 with 180's or  356 Win, or 358 Win 200-250 Grn. bullets.


----------



## DMH (Sep 1, 2010)

300 weatherby for me.


----------



## Catfish369 (Sep 1, 2010)

A sharp knife and some grit.


----------



## lifeinthesouth (Sep 2, 2010)

300 win. Mag.  TC Encore


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Sep 14, 2010)

30.06  180 gr. is what i will be using. not much in this country i wouldnt shoot with that round.


----------



## Thorwon (Sep 14, 2010)

*45-70 Ruger #1*

I use a 45-70 Ruger #1 for deer and bear.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Sep 20, 2010)

100 grain Buzzcut... I wouldn't shoot one with a gun its to easy.


----------



## 1022 (Sep 20, 2010)

Easy 44mag


----------



## max4hunterof thunderbay (Sep 21, 2010)

It seems to me the choices given would be the least popular to use? It seems like most people would go with 30-06, 308, of 300. This season im usin a 30-30


----------



## english setter (Sep 21, 2010)

Any thing that burns powder !!!!


----------



## General3388 (Sep 22, 2010)

the .35 remington gets my vote for best bear caliber.


----------



## ctmoore (Sep 24, 2010)

*Bear hunting calibers*



max4hunterof thunderbay said:


> It seems to me the choices given would be the least popular to use? It seems like most people would go with 30-06, 308, of 300. This season im usin a 30-30



I agree.  The choices offered were not likely choices to use.


----------



## stuckbuck (Sep 27, 2010)

I will be carrying my trusty 300.win mag. And also, new to my hip this year 44. mag.. but i voted other because my primary gun will be the 300.


----------



## BeastieDawg (Sep 28, 2010)

Guy at the range yesterday was shooting a 375 H&H Mag for southeastern black bears.  He had the gunsmith sighting that bad boy in.  Had a muzzle brake on it so he said it wasnt too horrid to shoot.  But man, that joker was loud.   Shooting 235 grain bullets.  

What do you do with a bear when you shoot one?


----------



## seaweaver (Sep 29, 2010)

.300 win mag?
flip..what are they feeding bears these days?

I was told to bring what ever I was comfortable w/. 3030 was fine.
I took the .35. Given the chance this year I might opt for my .44 Marlin but I want to slug it and get more range time in. It is light..but I have a .35 ltd w/ a scout that rocks.

cw


----------



## groundhawg (Sep 29, 2010)

TreeFrog said:


> The .270 will get it done but I'd use my .300 win mag.



I remember you.  You always did like the term overkill!


----------



## little mac (Oct 6, 2010)

6mm  works great


----------



## win270wsm (Oct 6, 2010)

GA GAME GETTER said:


> i would use my 300wsm



Another vote for the .300wsm!


----------



## Big7 (Oct 6, 2010)

General3388 said:


> the .35 remington gets my vote for best bear caliber.



Me too...


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 7, 2010)

I've only shot 1 Ga. black bear, that was with a .308, shooting Remington 178gr extended range PSP. [I don't think they don't make them anymore]. I have a friend that has killed 8, all with a Marlin 35 rem.


----------



## SiRed94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry, didn't see an option for bare hands, so I went with "other".


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 7, 2010)

groundhawg said:


> I remember you.  You always did like the term overkill!



Ain't no such thing as TOO dead.


----------



## Deano (Oct 11, 2010)

remington 700  350 rem mag with 1.5x 5x20 leupold


----------



## Jeff1973 (Oct 21, 2010)

marlin .450 guide gun, iron sights.


----------



## stev (Oct 21, 2010)

Shot placement ,no matter what calibur.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 21, 2010)

Interesting. I would say that probably about 90 out of a hundred NC bear hunters are carrying a lever-action .30/30 with the other 10 being mostly .35 Marlin levers or .44 mag carbines. Unless things have changed completely in the last few years. Of course, dog hunting is the thing here.


----------



## sewer hog (Nov 6, 2010)

358 win w/ 200 gr barnes triple X


----------



## RLTW27 (Nov 6, 2010)

Got mine with a 150gr Winchester SilverTip 30-30


----------



## IrishSniper (Feb 19, 2011)

Really need 7.62 on here...


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 20, 2011)

22 mag. and a spotlight.  Kill anything in Ga.


----------



## kedo (Mar 2, 2011)

thurmongene said:


> I think a Russian Mosin Nagant, 7.62x54 will stop any thing in North America. and the ammo is still cheap.


 

*x2  *


----------



## liloody (Mar 2, 2011)

My hunting buddy in NC has taken at least a bear a year for the last 20 odd years. Every one with a 308 Remington model 7. For me I like my Marlin 1894 44 mag, loaded with a 300 grain double tap in the spout and backed by 220 gr Leverevolutions (the 300s won't feed in the Marlin). A modern 44 mag rifle loaded with a 300 gr cast bullet @ 1700 FPS Has virtually the same ballistics as a 45/70 Sharps of the 19th century. There sure were a whole bunch of Bufflo dropped with those old rifles. When you're chasing dogs through the mountians saving a extra pound or 2  in your rifle can make a big difference and a scope really just gets in the way.


----------



## RLTW27 (Mar 4, 2011)

Cant beat a 30-30.  Took the scrapper in my avatar with 150gr Winchester Ballistic Silvertips at 91 yards with irons.  DRT


----------



## DS7418 (Mar 6, 2011)

Any common deer rifle will work fine for black bears here in Georgia. I will be useing my Browning BAR-270 ,,or,,Mosin Nagant 762-54R. I reload Nosler BTs for both.


----------



## king killer delete (May 8, 2011)

*Nice knowing you*



Catfish369 said:


> A sharp knife and some grit.


 It would take a Hephzibah man to say that. I know I live in Hephzibah for 12 years.


----------



## DeucesWild (May 9, 2011)

Jeff1973 said:


> marlin .450 guide gun, iron sights.





 Yep! What he said


----------



## deadgame (May 15, 2011)

Eithr one of my.45/70 marlins


----------



## Dana Young (May 16, 2011)

A good stick to the back of the head works  just fine.


----------



## olchevy (May 16, 2011)

I prefer .25acp since it poses a particular challenge.....Im just screwing with you, never hunted bear, but if I did I would use my   8x57 German K98 Mauser


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2011)

Dana Young said:


> A good stick to the back of the head works  just fine.



Can you recommend a particular caliber?


----------



## Dana Young (May 17, 2011)

Bout a four inch bore


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (May 17, 2011)

If I hunted black bears on a consistent basis I would think the .338 Federal would be about perfect. Although I wouldn't hesitate to hunt them with any of my deer rifles.


----------

